# Systemprozesse killen



## toastie (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Forum, 

mich würde einmal interessieren wie man kritische Systemprozesse killen kann. Im taskmanager geht es nicht. Habt ihr da eine Ahnung?.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Schonmal mit der "taskkill.exe" versucht?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Kai008 (17. Februar 2010)

Wenn das nicht hilft schau dir mal den Security Task Manager an. Ist aber leider ein wenig instabil. Mich würde aber interessieren was du bezweckst.


----------



## toastie (17. Februar 2010)

> Schonmal mit der "taskkill.exe" versucht?



Ja habe ich wenn ich z. B. eingebe (habe home) 
	
	
	



```
tskill /A services.exe
```
  kommt Prozess nicht gefunden


----------



## Jellysheep (17. Februar 2010)

Gebe mal nur "tskill /a services" ein, vielleicht geht das.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Februar 2010)

t*a*skkill, nicht tskill.
Und der Parameter /A ist mir unbekannt.
Rufe mal die Hilfe auf. (taskkill /?)


----------



## Jellysheep (17. Februar 2010)

> Der Befehl "taskkill" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
> konnte nicht gefunden werden.


Den Befehl gibt es bei Win XP Home nicht.

//EDIT: Es gibt aber Versionen für XP Home zum Downloaden, z.B. http://greasypc.blogspot.com/2008/02/want-to-use-taskkill-but-you-have-xp.html


----------



## toastie (17. Februar 2010)

> taskkill, nicht tskill.
> Und der Parameter /A ist mir unbekannt.
> Rufe mal die Hilfe auf. (taskkill /?)



Genau deswegen habe ich ja in der Klammer extra HOME geschrieben weil es bei Home nur die tskill.exe gibt nicht die taskkill.exe

@Jellysheep

Dort wird es mir aber auch verweigert den Prozess abzubrechen

€: /A beendet den Prozess auf allen Sizungen


----------

